# Pocket sized mods



## Renoster (22/9/16)

Good day, i started vaping 3weeks ago using the rx200s with tfv8 (my first ever setup)and i love it. Before starting i knew i would be a cloud chaser.. I need advice on what setup i can buy that will fit snuggly in my pocket when at work, (basically like a packet of sigs which didnt bother me) as i have to carry around my current setup in my hand... i would like to be able to build my own coils like with the tfv8, and Battery sgould just last at work as i will use my current setup as my main setup (i vape alot more at home than at work) thank you in advance..


----------



## RichJB (22/9/16)

What wattage do you like vaping at on your current setup?


----------



## Igno (22/9/16)

Pico Mega Mod + Mage Tank = Winner. Nice and compact set-up with great flavour and the ability to rebuild

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yagya (22/9/16)

i have opted for 2 Sigelei fuchais 213 and dont really need another mod, not that i dont want another but you will know what i mean a few weeks down the line.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (22/9/16)

I pack these around in a shirt pocket when out and about running errands all the time... about the same size as a pack of smokes. 

Pico's with Avocado 22's or Melo III tanks driving Vaporesso Ceramic cCell's.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## PsyCLown (22/9/16)

Take a look at the Pioneer4You IPV6x and the upcoming Smok Alien mod.
Both put out over 200w and take 2 batteries and are smaller than the RX200S.

Alternatively, if you just need your nicotine fix at work.
The Pico is great, small and compact.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soutie (22/9/16)

I use my pico daily for running around and taking to work rather than taking a bug mod, it's compact and still can pack a decent punch. The melo III mini tank is awesome for stock coils but I like the look of it with the goblin v3. 

Yeah I would replace it the same day if anything had to happen to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renoster (22/9/16)

RichJB said:


> What wattage do you like vaping at on your current setup?


Using the v8-t8 coil at avout 120w and the rba at about 80w in tcc


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn (22/9/16)

I like the Avocado 22 on a Ijust 2 battery but stand alone mod I'm really digging the Kangertech Nebox as a out and about mod ... its small with a sunken tank. holds juice for a full day, has a single coil rebuild able head and uses 1x18650 ... cloud wise it compares with the Protank4.


----------



## Renoster (22/9/16)

Igno said:


> Pico Mega Mod + Mage Tank = Winner. Nice and compact set-up with great flavour and the ability to rebuild


Sounds nice, never heard of the mage tank though


----------



## Renoster (22/9/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Take a look at the Pioneer4You IPV6x and the upcoming Smok Alien mod.
> Both put out over 200w and take 2 batteries and are smaller than the RX200S.
> 
> Alternatively, if you just need your nicotine fix at work.
> The Pico is great, small and compact.


And a small tank to go with it?


----------



## Renoster (22/9/16)

Sounds like the pico is great, is it better than the kanger toptank setup, or the vtc mini mod? (Or are they alot bigger in size than the pico)


----------



## RichJB (22/9/16)

Renoster said:


> Using the v8-t8 coil at avout 120w and the rba at about 80w in tcc



I suspected you might like vaping at those sort of wattages. In which case, I don't think you're going to find much joy with a single-18650 mod that can only push 75W max. Probably best to go for a dual-cell IPV6x or somesuch. It's not as compact as the Pico, for eg, but if the Pico isn't giving you the vape you want, that's not really going to help.


----------



## PsyCLown (22/9/16)

@Renoster I dislike Kangertech and I prefer the Pico to the eVic Mini as I dislike the 510 connector on the eVic Mini.

As for a small tank to go on there, well, maybe consider the Smok TFV8 Baby Beast? Although it sure isn't the same as the TFV8.
I am not much of a tank person to be honest, the Melo 3 mini is not a bad tank however I feel as if you might be a bit disappointed with it if you are use to the TFV8 and higher wattages.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Igno (22/9/16)

The Mage tank is great for flavor, but I just tried the Mage on a friends Pico Mega and it doesn't fit without scratching the battery cap so sorry, my bad for that combo recommendation, I can suggest the Lemo 3 instead of the Mage, it's a 22mm tank with a rba deck which you can rebuild on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renoster (22/9/16)

RichJB said:


> I suspected you might like vaping at those sort of wattages. In which case, I don't think you're going to find much joy with a single-18650 mod that can only push 75W max. Probably best to go for a dual-cell IPV6x or somesuch. It's not as compact as the Pico, for eg, but if the Pico isn't giving you the vape you want, that's not really going to help.


Makes sense, thank you, just need something pocket friendly, thanx for the advice


----------



## Huffapuff (22/9/16)

My pocket always has my eVic VTC mini with a griffin 22 on it. It's been a rock solid setup for the last 7 months without a single issue. 

But if you want to keep your watts over 75 then look into dual battery mods. Plus a lot of them can take the low profile 24/25mm tanks that are common now, which helps when thrown into a pocket.


----------



## Spydro (22/9/16)

Dual 18650 mods are not going to be as shirt pocket friendly being heavier. I've ran my Mage tanks on the Sig213's, the Minikin VGOD & V1.5. The Mage tanks don't leak but can be a RPITA to refill sometimes. The Sig is not as heavy as the Minikin, but IMO both the lower center of gravity profile and rubberized texture of the Minikin's is better suited for shirt pocket carry. 




I don't have a picture made of a Minikin with a Mage tank on it, but the Mage is shorter than the Avo 24's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (23/9/16)

Renoster said:


> Good day, i started vaping 3weeks ago using the rx200s with tfv8 (my first ever setup)and i love it. Before starting i knew i would be a cloud chaser.. I need advice on what setup i can buy that will fit snuggly in my pocket when at work, (basically like a packet of sigs which didnt bother me) as i have to carry around my current setup in my hand... i would like to be able to build my own coils like with the tfv8, and Battery sgould just last at work as i will use my current setup as my main setup (i vape alot more at home than at work) thank you in advance..


I find the hohm slice to be small and ergonomic.Also 101w w/good battery life on 1-26650 and last but not least it does kanthal in T.C., plus can be had for a good price!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/9/16)

I'm going to just leave this here...




I'm getting very good flavour out of this tiny little Oppo RTA along with very smooth and open airflow. ELeaf doesn't disappoint with this compact little package. Zero leaking ever and the velocity deck is an absolute pleasure to build on.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Renoster (23/9/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm going to just leave this here...
> 
> View attachment 68838
> 
> ...


Looks very good


----------



## wiesbang (23/9/16)

Spydro said:


> Dual 18650 mods are not going to be as shirt pocket friendly being heavier. I've ran my Mage tanks on the Sig213's, the Minikin VGOD & V1.5. The Mage tanks don't leak but can be a RPITA to refill sometimes. The Sig is not as heavy as the Minikin, but IMO both the lower center of gravity profile and rubberized texture of the Minikin's is better suited for shirt pocket carry.
> 
> View attachment 68767
> 
> ...


Minikin and Mage combo here






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (23/9/16)

All good suggestion above.
Now go visit a show and get a feel for each. Ask the salesman if you could put batteries in the mods. Not to fire but to feel the actual weight.
If you want to carry this in your top pocket, a dual battery mod could become a little heavy.


----------



## Spongebob (23/9/16)

Lads? Sorry to hi-jack this post, but i feel it relates to the topic? I never ever take my pico to work or to town, let alone put it in my shirt pocket?  why? Because it leaks every time....   anybody else struggling with this? This includes both the melo III and the mini? The few times i have taken my pico "out on the town" it has either dumped all the juice on the mod in the car, or if i carry it in my hand, when shopping for instance, just a little while and all the juice has been dumped on my hand 

I have numerous times stripped and cleaned both tanks, checked the seals and all the o-rings, replaced coils, etc etc etc......! Am i missing something? . From what i can see it leaks from the AFC??? 

I would really appreciate if some pico owners can pipe in with some ideas, before i roll PFT tape around it???  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Spydro (23/9/16)

@Spongebob, if I remember there were one or two others who had a Melo tank dump on them once or twice. But also if I remember it was only folks who had air lock issues with multiple "cCell" tanks as well. I teased them about it being a SA thing since mine didn't. I have 5 Melo, 3 Target and 2 Gemini tanks I used a later run of .9Ω cCells ONLY in and NONE of them have ever leaked, not a single time, despite them collectively running many hundreds of tank refills. First thoughts were using "early" defective cCells from Vaporesso that were failing themselves or were damaging the tanks (that included other Ω value's of coils), or operator error installing them. The cCells suspect because they also had priming issues with them as well when I didn't on any of my .9Ω cCells... and in fact didn't prime them at all after the first early coils following what others were doing. 

Regardless, don't discount the Pico being a very user friendly shirt pocket carry TC mod.... there are many other compact tanks that will work stellar on them for carry. Now that I seldom use the cCell tanks anymore I use the 22mm Avocado's on my Pico's for shirt pocket carry.


----------



## SAVaper (24/9/16)

Spongebob said:


> Lads? Sorry to hi-jack this post, but i feel it relates to the topic? I never ever take my pico to work or to town, let alone put it in my shirt pocket?  why? Because it leaks every time....   anybody else struggling with this? This includes both the melo III and the mini? The few times i have taken my pico "out on the town" it has either dumped all the juice on the mod in the car, or if i carry it in my hand, when shopping for instance, just a little while and all the juice has been dumped on my hand
> 
> I have numerous times stripped and cleaned both tanks, checked the seals and all the o-rings, replaced coils, etc etc etc......! Am i missing something? . From what i can see it leaks from the AFC???
> 
> ...



I can't think why this would happen. Never experienced it with the wife's Pico and Melo III.
If you cleaned and checked everything and replaced coils, all I can think of is that you have the one exceptional dud.
I would say that is highly unlikely but not impossible. Very unfortunate.
Maybe take it to one of the vendors and have them give it a once over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (24/9/16)

@Renoster If you enjoy the RX200 platform, go for the Reuleaux 2/3. It is 2 or 3 battery interchangeable. With 2 batteries in it fits so smoothly in the hand and even in the pocket with a smallish tank on. @Sirvape are running a special at the moment, you get 3 LG batteries with the deal.


----------



## JsPLAYn (24/9/16)

Perfect pocket mod.. no leaks and good battery life with the serpent mini single coil builds

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Waine (25/9/16)

Even my Pico Mega, with the fat 26650 battery and the Melo 3 tank it comes with fits perfectly in my pocket. The price is also right. Excellent unit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (26/9/16)

Smok Osub is nice too

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (26/9/16)

Nobody dislikes their Pico. Makes me want one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Renoster (22/10/16)

Got the pico today! Im impressed! For the small size its realy good, the mello tank is also pretty good... now for an rta or rdta for it, any suggestions?


----------



## Effjh (22/10/16)

Wish I could get this little guy locally. Love the Kayfun 5, but it's so tall on regular mods.









http://vapegeek.co.uk/Stealth-40W-by-Tesla-757.htm

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Soutie (22/10/16)

Renoster said:


> Got the pico today! Im impressed! For the small size its realy good, the mello tank is also pretty good... now for an rta or rdta for it, any suggestions?



Goblin 3 or serpent mini for an RTA, I have the gobbie and love him. I Use the guy daily and If you want dual coil the goblin is the way to go. For an RDTA, the avo 22 if you can get hold of one. Bit hard to come by now but really worth it.


----------



## WianGuse (22/10/16)

Pico with a Moonshot 22.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (22/10/16)

Pico and baby beast, awesome combo, great flavour and clouds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MetalMulisha23 (22/10/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Pico and baby beast, awesome combo, great flavour and clouds.
> 
> View attachment 72515


Also agree with the Baby Beast flavour amd clouds are great even at a low watt as 20W.. tho I'm running a eLeaf iStick Power I'm quite happy with The Baby Beast

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marechal (22/10/16)

Renoster said:


> Got the pico today! Im impressed! For the small size its realy good, the mello tank is also pretty good... now for an rta or rdta for it, any suggestions?


Serpent Mini 22...perfect combo

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (22/10/16)

Nice thread with good info thanks to all contributors. I also now want a Pico.


----------



## Spydro (22/10/16)

Renoster said:


> Got the pico today! Im impressed! For the small size its realy good, the mello tank is also pretty good... now for an rta or rdta for it, any suggestions?



http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro....XAvocado+.TRS1&_nkw=Avocado+Genesis&_sacat=0

Even a clone style Avocado Genesis 22mm for a Pico is better than no Avo G at all for it.  
But then I am prejudiced when it comes to Pico's and Avo's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Strontium (22/10/16)

Spongebob said:


> Lads? Sorry to hi-jack this post, but i feel it relates to the topic? I never ever take my pico to work or to town, let alone put it in my shirt pocket?  why? Because it leaks every time....   anybody else struggling with this? This includes both the melo III and the mini? The few times i have taken my pico "out on the town" it has either dumped all the juice on the mod in the car, or if i carry it in my hand, when shopping for instance, just a little while and all the juice has been dumped on my hand
> 
> I have numerous times stripped and cleaned both tanks, checked the seals and all the o-rings, replaced coils, etc etc etc......! Am i missing something? . From what i can see it leaks from the AFC???
> 
> ...



The time I've had issues with a slight leak was when I used the vaporesso ceramic coils, those things suck fat hairy ones. Could feel that they just never fitted well when I disassembled the tank.
Once I went back to the Eleaf coil, problem solved.


----------



## Spydro (22/10/16)

Strontium said:


> The time I've had issues with a slight leak was when I used the vaporesso ceramic coils, those things suck fat hairy ones. Could feel that they just never fitted well when I disassembled the tank.
> Once I went back to the Eleaf coil, problem solved.



My experience with 5 Pico/Melo III Mini and Melo III tanks running ONLY Vaporesso .9Ω cCells was the exact opposite with hundreds of tank refill's between them. Never a dry hit, never a leak, never any air lock issues at all like so many folks in SA was having with various tanks, and never any fit issues. I never used the ceramic coils that came with the Vaporesso Target 2 & Gemini or Eleaf Melo tanks, just those from a large supply of Vaporesso .9Ω cCells I bought from a different vendor that are all from the same lot number. 

On the other hand my Cerabis tanks leaked like a sieve with the included ceramic coils and those from the boxes of spares I bought for them, but with no dry hit or airlock issues.


----------



## Strontium (22/10/16)

@Spydro I've decided to give mine another shot, only because I still have a full box of the 0.6Ohm, I've put them in a container full of one of my rejected diy juices. I'll leave it for a few weeks n see if that primes it decently.


----------



## kyle_redbull (22/10/16)

Which pocket mods are there other than the pico that can charge via USB have a 2ml or more tank capacity? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soutie (22/10/16)

The aster is great device made by eleaf, slightly bigger than the pico though. Can handle larger than a 22mm tank wich I think makes it a winner. 

Tank wise you can put the normal melo III on the pico and that holds 4ml. There are a few 4ml tanks you can put on either. 

Just note that you do tend to sacrifice flavour with larger capacity in a 22ml tank, actually any tank. The longer your chimney the more flavour you sacrifice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (23/10/16)

Strontium said:


> @Spydro I've decided to give mine another shot, only because I still have a full box of the 0.6Ohm, I've put them in a container full of one of my rejected diy juices. I'll leave it for a few weeks n see if that primes it decently.



My experiences with cCells in actual use are from the 50 cCell supply of .9Ω I bought from a specific vendor. But IMO if you have a good cCell to start with you do not have to pre prime it in any elaborate way. My very first 3 cCells I did pre prime (in a vacuum) because pre priming by soaking was the method being used by others on this forum who were having problems with their cCells (dry hits, airlocks, leaking, etc). As it turned out mine did not need to be pre primed by soaking or in the vacuum chamber at all, so in the end IMO the early batch of cCells in SA were all from bad batches. Mine were a later batch, and after the first 3 I did pre prime all I did was install them in the tanks, fill the tanks, take a couple of no power pulls on the tank and they were primed more than enough to start vaping on instantly. And my early cCells are the same original design with small juice intakes as the ones folks there were having issues with. I have read since here that the newer versions have larger juice intake holes... presumably to help them prime/feed easier. But since I no longer use any of my 10 tanks that can use the cCells, I never bought or tried any of the newer updated versions.


----------

